# Calendar Cover Shot?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well he is a cutie. Poor guy though.

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Why poor guy? he has a good life lol


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Cause it is just a matter of time before you trip and fall right on top of hiom. ROFLMBO

Hooch <--- yeah I am feeling better


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL, nah, I'd never hurt my Tucker!! (actually I did slam his tail in the door once LOL)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would vote for that sweet face. I think that is one of the cutest pictures I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwww, what a cute little guy!!! 


yup.... looks like the HOOCH is feeling better!! lol :::

Debbie & mason


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Tucker is a cutie for sure. I cant believe how much he has grown though in the other photos. Hey you still have time to win a month. Never give up


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I remember seeing that picture and thinking it was one of the cutest puppy pictures I have ever seen.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Tucker is handsome,
that picture from his puppy days is adorable,
enter away! what a sweetheart!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, I think you've got a winning idea there! I love that pic.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a great shot of the handsome Tucker. I'd vote for that as the calendar cover shot.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

OH I dont know, I thought we were using this one for the calendar shot. LMAOOOO!!!










ONLY KIDDING!! Not an opton. I didnt enter it and I am not entering it. I was just teasing you. LOL!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL, that one would also make an awesome cover shot


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Tucker wins hands down!!!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker is beautiful......and Donna, that one made me cry!....I saved it....one more for the book of Goldens Im creating.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I was thinking we should use one of Ant's pics of The General "doing his business"


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think the Brinks rainbow pic needs to be in that thing for sure


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I think the Brinks rainbow pic needs to be in that thing for sure


I agree


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Cause it is just a matter of time before you trip and fall right on top of hiom. ROFLMBO


:lol: That's funny....how did I miss this thread before?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I haven't even considered how we'd pick the cover shot....maybe a collage? 

I think it has to be one that has already won, or we do a separate contest for Cover Shots. That might be an idea....


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I vote for a separate contest for Cover Shots!! You need more to do don't you? And I Love seeing Great Golden Pictures!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

We could have a cover shot contest. 

And as for tripping over Tucker, he's too big for that now. If I had a small dog, I probably would because I wouldn't see him as well LOL.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

way to many beautiful golden pictures, i like the idea of a collage.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

The Tuck is WAY cute!


----------

